# Best Whale Watching Cruise from Charlevoix Region



## Jwerking (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry for the misspelling. But we will be staying in a Beaupre timeshare about 30 miles north of Quebec City and would love to do a whale watching cruise - which I understand is about a 3 hr drive north.  

Our party of 10 ranges in age from about 17 to 70 - so guess we will do the big boat tour since a 70 yr old cannot do a zodiac - or we can split into two groups??   Can anyone recommend a specific company for a trip - are there ships with less than 500 people - would prefer a smaller boat.

Where else should be stop in the area to most enjoy the scenery and what the area has to offer for any time we have left after the long drive up?

Here are plans for rest of week - any comments would be appreciated:

D 1 & 2:  Quebec City - probably two days or is one day enough?
D 3 : Montgomery Falls - guess it may take a few hrs at the most.  Will also visit the Bascilica in St Anne .  What else would be closeby to fill that day. 

D4:  Drive north along the coast to enjoy the towns and scenery. 

D5:  Whale watching cruise and Fjord area 

D6:  Open - any suggestions?  Any awesome white water rafting in area?


We do like to do hiking for some nice scenery - any suggestions in the area? SHould be easy to moderate trails. 

How about the international fireworks competition at Montgomery Falls - is it worth the effort, cost, and crowds?   Is there any location you can view them for free??

Also, are the two National parks to the West worth a visit - seems like a bit of a drive.

Thanks for any suggestions or comments. 

Joyce


----------



## ausman (Jul 16, 2011)

You seem to have a very active trip planned. I'd suggest a day or two in-between just to get up late and relax by the pool, go to the grocery, eat at a local eatery, catch up on email, read a book etc.

D 1&2 - there is quite a bit of walking involved, suggest 4-5 hrs actually "on site", could do the upper portion one day and the lower the next day. 

D3 - Yes these will only take a few hours, my kids enjoyed a winery tour of the local vineyards, that probably would be good for this day as much of the same territory is covered.

D 4 & 5 - no comments

D6 - (a) There is a waterfall walking tour perhaps 30 min north that will chew up 4-5 hrs. Lots of walking involved. If you don't like heights and narrow bridges over chasms this is not for you.

        (b) Investigate other time shares in the area. Probably not a group thing but an individual thing to chew up 3-4 hours. I found I was very happy with where we were staying and then knew what else to consider. I do this routinely in areas not visited before.

         (c) Drive around Île d'Orléans, stop and buy some local produce, have lunch etc. 

The fireworks are an evening activity and for me well worth attending, which we have done. It gets rather crowded but we did it on a "rest" day which worked out well.

If you have not checked out the http://www.bonjourquebec.com/us-en/quebec0.html site then should do so for additional info.


----------



## Jwerking (Jul 17, 2011)

basham said:


> You seem to have a very active trip planned. I'd suggest a day or two in-between just to get up late and relax by the pool, go to the grocery, eat at a local eatery, catch up on email, read a book etc.
> 
> 
> D6 - (a) There is a waterfall walking tour perhaps 30 min north that will chew up 4-5 hrs. Lots of walking involved. If you don't like heights and narrow bridges over chasms this is not for you.



LOL - rest on vacation - okay, you are right, I get carried away - oftentimes, I need a vacation to rest from my very active vacations.  Esp. these vacations where there are a lot of cool awesome scenic historical sites to see in Quebec City.  However, I love the fact that there are lots of beautiful scenic sites to see as well.  Okay - need to remember to chill out!!

Where is the Waterfall walking tour that you are talking about?  30 min to the North of Beaupre?  

Thanks for your help!

JOyce


----------



## strandlover (Jul 17, 2011)

From St Anne de Beaupré heading north, there is a small town called Baie St. Paul, before getting to the Charlevoix region.

Since you are a foodie, keep your eyes peeled for artisan-made gourmet items.  There may be some signs alerting you on certain items (cheeses, fresh bread, etc). 

Once in Charlevoix, a visit to Pointe au Pic and the Manoir Richelieu along the banks of the St. Laurent river is a must see.  Directly across the river is the town of Kamouraska.  Simply gorgeous if you have the time.

The Charlevoix region is one of my favorite places anywhere.  Enjoy it Joyce!


----------



## Jwerking (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks again, Strandlover, for the suggestions.  So looking forward to our vacation in Canada. 

BTW, do you know if there is a Museum Pass offered for Quebec City like the one for Montreal.  I have seen mention of such a pass in a tour book, but cannot find any info online??

Thanks

Joyce


----------



## strandlover (Jul 18, 2011)

Jwerking said:


> Thanks again, Strandlover, for the suggestions.  So looking forward to our vacation in Canada.
> 
> BTW, do you know if there is a Museum Pass offered for Quebec City like the one for Montreal.  I have seen mention of such a pass in a tour book, but cannot find any info online??
> 
> ...



I did a quick scan and could not find anything except for contact info.:

Info and reservations: (418) 644-6460, ext. 5547 
or 1-866-220-2150 isabelle.rathe@mnba.qc.ca

Good luck!


----------

